# Letter after interview Local 164 Apprenticeship



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

It sounds promising. A word of advice however. Whatever you do, do NOT call on his behalf to find out. The last thing they want is a man who can't handle his own business in the apprenticeship.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

BigMomma lower Bergen County here. I decided to go for the local 102 instead of 164. I sat for the exam last month, passed and completed the interview last week but I have yet to hear anything. As far as I understand everyone is suppose to receive a letter in the mail a couple weeks after the interviews are finished stating that acceptance into the union is contingent on passing a drug screen which is scheduled for a specific date indicated in the letter or whoever was not accepted will receive a letter stating they were not accepted. Every local is different but I wouldn't call if I was you or him. I would just sit tight and wait.


----------



## BigMomma70 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dillinger I would never get involved like that and make phone calls but I'm glad there is a site like this to ask others what they have experienced. Hopefully everyone gets good news soon.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good news would sure be nice BigMomma. Between the high cost of living and the lack of jobs paying a livable wage my family is going to be forced to leave the state soon.


----------



## aherrera213 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds very promising. I also need some help tho. I applied to my local union #40 for the ibew and I passed the exam and took the interview. I got a letter stating that I am on some sort of waiting list. I'm number 33 of 64, what do you all think about my chances of getting in? I really do want to get hired!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I don't know about that one. I would think you were accepted and waiting for work, 33rd in line, but I guess not. :001_huh:


----------

